# Little Compton orientation ???



## J3FST1 (Jul 31, 2004)

Im going to a mandatory orientation meeting a week before the P.A. test in a couple weeks. Ive got a lot of material dealing with the interviews ect. but what happens at a meeting like this?
What is the right dress? Im thinking shirt tie ect. and saving the suit for the interview.

Thanks


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

Shirt and tie unless directed otherwise.


----------

